# One Man and his Campervan on BBC2 Utterly hilarious!!!!



## starfish2000 (Feb 7, 2011)

It should be retitled "Trustfund Charlie and his adventures in Devon with Dominic and Hugo!".

I was expecting this guy to be some food and surfing expert, he was neither when I watched him steam fish in rolled up sheets of The Guardian I almost soiled myself 

The Campervan was dull and he didnt seem to know how to turn the heating off on his prized campervan which is weird cos surely if you knew your campervan you'd be able to do that?


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2011)

What is the correct accent for owning a campervan?

This is important. I am planning to get one and need to make sure I meet expectations.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh I was feeling really quite ill last night and will watch with a sick bag at the ready tonight - what kinda nerd tells you he's only going to be carrying the basic and then pulls out three coloured chopping boards LOL. The queasiness crept in when he calls at some quaint country pile and the owner calls him by name from the upstairs window and then he goes on to meet up with Simon and Jason and proves as a surfer he has no idea on tides after setting up a cooking fire in the face of an incoming tide. This guy was some faliure in the film industry, shot out of London in his VW and made it to Devon but obviously knows the right people to get this rubbish broadcasted.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the start, as he drove away from his home down a farm lane, waved off by his wife and child who if we believe his lifestyle probably rarely sees her wierd husband and probably gets straight on the phone to his business partner in their copyright and design business and tells him to get round quick for a good forage in her hedge while he's out of the way. Considering he stated that he would be eating food from foraging, last night consisted of  a vist to a farm shop for the veg, fish from a net as his angling skills were shite, so perhaps tonights foraging for mushrooms in the new forest will leave him with enough gas to blow the camper roof off or if we are all lucky a slow painful death by fungi poisoning. No such bloody luck with a dozen episodes in the can.
I really really cant stand this tosser but will no doubt continue to watch developments in the faint hope some serious disaster will eventually come his way.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2011)

He'd done that beach cooking thing about zero times before, hadn't he. Plank.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 8, 2011)

How right you are LOL. he describes how to cook fish wrapped in wet newspaper which just happens to be the guardian LOL but just in case cooks the other in foil. then later he quickly gives the mussels a quick stir just before the fire is swamped by the sea and declares them ready, strangely no steam is rising from this pot.  I just had to visit his website and see where this tosser was coming from - Ha a self professed faliure in the film business but obviously knows enough people to throw this rubbish together for the BEEB. As usual its not what you know its who you know!!


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anybody know a contact with a small film production company that would be interested in funding the following project:
Driving around scenic UK coastal routes in a large luxury american Winibago camper with a full kitchen including Aga and filmed preparing and cooking meals from ingredients commonly found in most local deli's laced with splashes of wine from the several cases of best vintages from a top vitners. To add futher interest viewers could enjoy scenes of me
preparing and cooking seafood dishes on board charted luxury yachts moored off the odd private beach, no fishing rods, gritty muscles, stinking wild garlic covered in dog piss or some bone riddled fish steamed in a wet newspaper I promise!


----------



## moose (Feb 8, 2011)

He's a right tit. First became aware of him last year when he brought out a professor-of-the-bleeding-obvious cookery book about cooking in a campervan.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeh, it was a bit cringeworthy.. Not least because he's such a lucky git! Made me properly jealous seeing him in that clean surf on a gorgeous day after I'd been out in messy slop for 2hours and couldn't catch the side of a barn door other than to get really fucking COLD!!!!


----------



## paolo (Feb 8, 2011)

starfish2000 said:


> The Guardian


 
It was The Times.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 8, 2011)

i watched a bit of this on iPlayer today after someone told me they thought it was a spoof. The man is a hideous knob and no mistake.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember he said something like "I've been driving around in my campervan with my surfing mates for years", then gave said surfing mates "the guided tour" and everybody acted like it was the first campervan they'd seen in their lives. Including the fucking campervan man.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 9, 2011)

Paolo - I think your probably right on the Times, hope you are developing the ex public school accent first, then you study Jamie Oliver to downgrade it to a spoof eastenders type accent.  The Jamie Oliver reference was a link because it appears that the same manager that got both Jamie Oliver and Gary Rhodes early careers kicked off also seems to be behind this total tosser.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 9, 2011)

Following last episode - We are all going to be treated to a new cook book including tips on how to traverse a cow in the road, surprised he didnt hit it and make a decent steak meal, another section will provide details on how to drive a campervan like a knobhead Sunday driver including sing along song sheets, doobie doobie la la la.......
You kind hoped there was going to be a Italian Job style meeting with a bulldozer around the next bend to pitch him and his van over some cliff. ok thats a bit harsh on the van!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish I'd seen this


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> i watched a bit of this on iPlayer today after someone told me they thought it was a spoof. The man is a hideous knob and no mistake.



It has to be a spoof. 

There is no way its a 'real' programe.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 9, 2011)

Stoat Boy  - Regrettably this is not a spoof program - Unbelievable I know!   And Moose your right, I had a look at his campervan cookbook, very usefull if you forget the bog rolls on your camervan trip.   Please dont follow all the helpfull culinary tips, the first episode suggested chucking out any mussles that floated, so unless you want a severe dose of brown trouser combined with projectile vommiting and a tempreture you could cook at I understand you should chuck out all shellfish that fails to open while cooking. Better still parcel them up and send them to this plonker!


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 9, 2011)

Pig_In_Wig, is he your ex or summat?

Just asking.


----------



## copymonkey (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.martindorey.com/who-am-i/martin-the-campervan-man/


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 9, 2011)

BlackArab - If I told you I taught this guy to cook I`d be lying... If I told you I was his haidresser and stylist I`d be lying.... If I told you that I was his ex I`d definitely be lying cos this guy would have been dead for sure...


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 10, 2011)

It would now appear that this plonker has put this van together for this TV trip,and guess what? its now up for holiday rentals.
Tonight he explained how he had a really rough night - IT RAINED! Great bit tho the van bit back nearly causing a frontal lobotomy, a minor head injury required treatment, pity the hospital did't stitch his mouth up instead and we could have escaped the Sound of Music sketch with this nutter prancing around singing the hills are alive la la la lala.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 10, 2011)

Pig_In_Wig,Im sensing a lot of hostility towards him in your posts


----------



## moose (Feb 11, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> I remember he said something like "I've been driving around in my campervan with my surfing mates for years", then gave said surfing mates "the guided tour" and everybody acted like it was the first campervan they'd seen in their lives. Including the fucking campervan man.


Apparently he's always had T25s before, it's his first T2. Let's hope he knows where the oil goes, unless like the hapless Mr Oliver.


----------



## Pig_In_Wig (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting Mad


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

Pig_In_Wig said:


> Tonight he explained how he had a really rough night - IT RAINED! Great bit tho the van bit back nearly causing a frontal lobotomy, a minor head injury required treatment, pity the hospital did't stitch his mouth up instead and we could have escaped the Sound of Music sketch with this nutter prancing around singing the hills are alive la la la lala.


 
that was almost funny.  Tosser had obviously got pissed before going out.  And why didn't he have a bog in his camper anyway?

The useless turd.


----------



## diane/cornwall (Feb 12, 2011)

*one man and his campervan*

I cant believe this idiot was given time on the BBC.The licence payer is funding this pointless program.There is no direction,no visible skills from this character who resembles some sort of Rupert Bear on a jolly adventure.I think he should have been put on CBBC.The program is unintentionally hilarious for so many reasons.He doesnt represent the normal campervan owner, only a small minority of pretentious clueless 'weekend surfers' that we regularly see down here in Cornwall.They most definitely cant surf.
He also seems to have the mentality of a five year old and I love the bored expressions on the people he has so far encountered.
As for the 'cooking' my son and his real surfing friends are experienced in the art of knocking up fast,hot food when they get out of the surf.That is the real experience not a pillock pretending to be a mixture of Keith Floyd,Jamie Oliver and Rick Stein,without any of the charisma,flair or talent.What a total waste of licence payers money.I can only assume one of the producers is a pretend weekend campervan owner/surfer.


----------



## Cid (Feb 12, 2011)

This is cool, in that section about how he's the campervan man he says 'Dave (or Gordy as he ends up being called)' is his camper's name, then in the 'rent my van' section he says 'Gordy (or Dave as we call him)' - He's so wacky!!??!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Been watching this with my young un, it's like children's telly. He's such a prat


----------



## rollinder (Feb 12, 2011)

Cid said:


> This is cool, in that section about how he's the campervan man he says 'Dave (or Gordy as he ends up being called)' is his camper's name, then in the 'rent my van' section he says 'Gordy (or Dave as we call him)' - He's so wacky!!??!


 
has he named his campervan after






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2011)

Pig in a Wig, I was highly amused at the thought of an Aga in a Winnebago.  There would probably be room but I think the floor might sag a bit. I haven't seen the campervan programme and I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 14, 2011)

Pig_In_Wig said:


> Does anybody know a contact with a small film production company that would be interested in funding the following project:
> Driving around scenic UK coastal routes in a large luxury american Winibago camper with a full kitchen including Aga and filmed preparing and cooking meals from ingredients commonly found in most local deli's laced with splashes of wine from the several cases of best vintages from a top vitners. To add futher interest viewers could enjoy scenes of me
> preparing and cooking seafood dishes on board charted luxury yachts moored off the odd private beach, no fishing rods, gritty muscles, stinking wild garlic covered in dog piss or some bone riddled fish steamed in a wet newspaper I promise!


 
yes, but in true TV biz tradition I have stolen your idea and now I will be doing it..


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2011)

diane/cornwall said:


> I cant believe this idiot was given time on the BBC.The licence payer is funding this pointless program.There is no direction,no visible skills from this character who resembles some sort of Rupert Bear on a jolly adventure.I think he should have been put on CBBC.The program is unintentionally hilarious for so many reasons.He doesnt represent the normal campervan owner, only a small minority of pretentious clueless 'weekend surfers' that we regularly see down here in Cornwall.They most definitely cant surf.
> He also seems to have the mentality of a five year old and I love the bored expressions on the people he has so far encountered.
> As for the 'cooking' my son and his real surfing friends are experienced in the art of knocking up fast,hot food when they get out of the surf.That is the real experience not a pillock pretending to be a mixture of Keith Floyd,Jamie Oliver and Rick Stein,without any of the charisma,flair or talent.What a total waste of licence payers money.I can only assume one of the producers is a pretend weekend campervan owner/surfer.


 
Out of interest, do you know Pig underscore In underscore Wig?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Out of interest, do you know Pig underscore In underscore Wig?


 
And copymonkey. two noobs with a post each in one thread


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> And copymonkey. two noobs with a post each in one thread


 
Aha. Hadn't spotted that one.

Wonder where they're coming from?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 14, 2011)

This thread is like the camper van version of the Richard Keys/Sky Sports story - stuff coming totally out of leftfield with real aforethought . . .


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This thread is like the camper van version of the Richard Keys/Sky Sports story - stuff coming totally out of leftfield...


 
Bizarrely, pig even knows who Martin Dorey's manager is, and his/her previous clients.

I wonder who pig is, in all of this?


----------



## moose (Feb 14, 2011)

Martin Dorey, probably. And hello Diane from Cornwall! Another newbie with an axe to grind, straight in Martin's head.


----------



## woolfy (Feb 14, 2011)

3 cheers for the camperman.  xxx



rispik


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fucking hell now a lurker gets in on the act


----------



## paolo (Feb 15, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Fucking hell now a lurker gets in on the act


 
Bizarro.

This is like watching some kind of surrealist theatre. Not only is the plot impenetrable, but also the players seem to appear and disappear without explanation.

Maybe it's an online pop-up art event.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 15, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Bizarro.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

I saw ten minutes of this lamentable show and the guy was acting like he was presenting a program for under fives.

Oh, and I imagine newbies were posting here because this thread is currently *#4* for "One Man and his Campervan on BBC2" on Google so please don't be so rude to them.


----------



## paolo (Feb 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I saw ten minutes of this lamentable show and the guy was acting like he was presenting a program for under fives.
> 
> Oh, and I imagine newbies were posting here because this thread is currently *#4* for "One Man and his Campervan on BBC2" on Google so please don't be so rude to them.



Was the ranking the cause of the arrivals, or vice versa?

I guess we'll never know.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Was the ranking the cause of the arrivals, or vice versa?
> 
> I guess we'll never know.


The thread being started and Tweeted would have started its climb up the ratings, but an individual post or two isn't likely to make that much difference.


----------



## Santino (Feb 15, 2011)

Still.... four newbies.


----------



## paolo (Feb 15, 2011)

@ed... OK. (As it happens, this page doesn't really rank anywhere with a simpler search term, e.g. "One Man and his Campervan".)

But that aside, I do wonder who this pig wig person is. They've read the book, know who his manager is... I think there's something more to this beef than pig is letting on.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> @ed... OK. (As it happens, this page doesn't really rank anywhere with a simpler search term, e.g. "One Man and his Campervan".)
> 
> But that aside, I do wonder who this pig wig person is. They've read the book, know who his manager is... I think there's something more to this beef than pig is letting on.


We should be _welcoming_ insider beef when it's about such a dire show that's been funded by licence payers.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 15, 2011)

Surely this thread is a walk in the park for the new posters (and cherry-popping longtime lurker) editor?  Not much 'robust' Urban rudeness here 

On a general note I'm sure we're all very pleased with the new heights of debate and interaction stimulated by visitors from twitter


----------



## paolo (Feb 15, 2011)

editor said:


> We should be _welcoming_ insider beef when it's about such a dire show that's been funded by licence payers.


 
Sure, if we knew what it was _really_ about.


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> They've read the book, know who his manager is... I think there's something more to this beef than pig is letting on.


tbf, a search on 'one man and his campervan' yields the name of his manager as the 4th result on Google....


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice welcome for new posters, very insular.


----------



## camper (Feb 18, 2011)

how many of you lot have:
a camper 
surfed 
lived in devon or cornwall
eat at prick steins restaurant for dick heads


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

You're not from round ere is yer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

camper said:


> how many of you lot have:
> a camper
> surfed
> lived in devon or cornwall
> eat at prick steins restaurant for dick heads



No
No
No
No - but would like to

Is there a point to your post or do you just like asking questions?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 18, 2011)

I scored 3 out of 4.


----------



## camper (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No
> No
> No
> No - but would like to
> ...


----------



## paolo (Feb 18, 2011)

mango5 said:


> On a general note I'm sure we're all very pleased with the new heights of debate and interaction stimulated by visitors from twitter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

camper;11527523][QUOTE=QueenOfGoths said:


> No
> No
> No
> No - but would like to
> ...



Dave - my ex-boyfriend - is that you!! 

Do you also feel you have more in common with the Bretons than the English? If so you are Dave and I claim my £5.00. Or a dinner at Rick Steins.

eta: Btw you can say cunt on here....go on....I know you want to!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> What is the correct accent for owning a campervan?


 
my hardnut cockney millwall supporting friend has a camper which he races at santa pod etc. campers are moneypits thats for sure - cost a fortune to run, petrol and spares. really polluting too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

camper has disappeared after calling me a c**t, not even a proper cunt...I feel rejected


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 18, 2011)

I still can't work out if this guy realises just what a hapless moron he comes off as. Like, if I did a tv show extolling the virtues of one of my passions, and everyone thought it was so shit it must be a spoof, well I'd be fucking gutted. I was going to make a crack about being red faced but we don't do skin colour gags here.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I get this straight -- an "emit" is someone that has doesn't own a camper van, doesn't surf, has never lived in devon or cornwall and doesn't eat at Rick Stein's restaurant (for dick heads)?

So the world mostly consists of "emits" then.  Is that a good thing or not?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

Well "emmett" means "ant" - it's a Cornish term for tourists, so called because they crawl about the place like ants.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2011)

camper said:


> how many of you lot have:
> a camper
> surfed
> lived in devon or cornwall
> eat at prick steins restaurant for dick heads



I only got 2/4. Must try harder.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

ah yes, Carrrrrrrrrnwhhhhal.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well "emmett" means "ant" - it's a Cornish term for tourists, so called because they crawl about the place like ants.  Make of that what you will.


 That seems rather rude and discourteous.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

kabbes said:


> That seems rather rude and discourteous.


 

It does to me too.  madzone seemed to think it wasn't derogatory - but I think she was just saying that tbh.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2011)

You bastards.
I had to watch 

It's like he has escaped from Balamory!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I only got 2/4. Must try harder.


 
That must make you either an "em" or a "c*" I think.


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That must make you either an "em" or a "c*" I think.


 
I'm definitely both.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> It does to me too.  madzone seemed to think it wasn't derogatory - but I think she was just saying that tbh.


 
Its not meant that derogatorily really, not with the vast majority. To be honest, when you see the change from winter to summer you can see why.. It is like hoards of Ants have just swarmed from nowhere and filled every nook and cranny.

I have 3 out of four.. I've never eaten at Rick Steins though, boo hoo.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm definitely both.


 
Your an em-c? Spitting out lyrics an shit boi!!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Your an em-c? Spitting out lyrics an shit boi!!


 

  You've just rumbled what NVP gets up to in his spare time.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 18, 2011)

NVP's a ginster rapper


----------



## Voley (Feb 18, 2011)

Str8 off tha streets of muthafuckin Crowlas, homes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> NVP's a ginster rapper


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 18, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> NVP's a ginster rapper


----------



## camper (Feb 18, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> camper has disappeared after calling me a c**t, not even a proper cunt...I feel rejected



sorry bout the wait I was surfing at harlyn bay


----------



## internetjools1 (Feb 18, 2011)

You lot are the biggest load of winging no names I have ever come accross. Get a life and do something yourserlves. Then you might be in a position to criticise. Until then just piss off and stop winging.


----------



## camper (Feb 18, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Can I get this straight -- an "emit" is someone that has doesn't own a camper van, doesn't surf, has never lived in devon or cornwall and doesn't eat at Rick Stein's restaurant (for dick heads)?
> 
> So the world mostly consists of "emits" then.  Is that a good thing or not?


 
I called him prick stein for a reason he is a german fucking cunt who has wrecked padstow 

The Cornish term emit is for the tourists you tard


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

internetjools1 said:


> You lot are the biggest load of winging no names I have ever come accross. Get a life and do something yourserlves. Then you might be in a position to criticise. Until then just piss off and stop winging.


 
But then who would you be able to argue with on the internet if we all fucked off and did something useful? Internet 'winging' = valuable service


----------



## IC3D (Feb 18, 2011)

camper said:


> I called him prick stein for a reason he is a german fucking cunt who has wrecked padstow
> 
> The Cornish term emit is for the tourists you tard


 
Are you and Jools involved in the production of this great programme? Emmetts an Oirish name.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

camper said:


> I called him prick stein for a reason he is a german fucking cunt who has wrecked padstow
> 
> The Cornish term emit is for the tourists you *tard*


 
Please don't use that term if you want to stay here on the boards, thanks


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 18, 2011)

internetjools1 said:


> You lot are the biggest load of winging no names I have ever come accross. Get a life and do something yourserlves. Then you might be in a position to criticise. Until then just piss off and stop winging.


Hmm, winging no names?  Anonymous things that fly?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay more noobs!

Everyone be welcoming now....play nice


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 18, 2011)

kittyP said:


> You bastards.
> I had to watch
> 
> It's like he has escaped from Balamory!!!




LOL....reckon I'm gonna have to watch this now too....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Yay more noobs!
> 
> Everyone be welcoming now....play nice


 
The keep disappearing though before we can play with them *sulks*


----------



## Love_Length (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/products/grace+dorey/martin+dorey/pump+up+your+penis/6803948/
nice work if you can get it!


----------



## moose (Feb 18, 2011)

Surely even the Cornish would think someone a bit of a knob for not packing a spare clutch cable? 

If he'd done a roadside fix when he first noticed the problem he might have got to the beach.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

internetjools1 said:


> You lot are the biggest load of winging no names I have ever come accross. Get a life and do something yourserlves. Then you might be in a position to criticise. Until then just piss off and stop winging.



W*h*inging.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

camper said:


> I called him prick stein for a reason he is a german fucking cunt who has wrecked padstow
> 
> The Cornish term emit is for the tourists you tard


 
Emmet.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2011)

Are we *actually* being trolled by camper fans?


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

Camper than whom?


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

It does look like it doesn't it? 

I feel a bit wistful, not like the old board wars... The vultures circle round the once proud bear.


----------



## paolo (Feb 19, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Are we *actually* being trolled by camper fans?


 
It's weirder than that. Some noobs joined to post hate for the show's presenter, then more noobs joined to counter that.

Have we ever been visited by _two_ 'sides' at once, before?

Apparently this is down to Google and Twitter.


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 19, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> It's weirder than that. Some noobs joined to post hate for the show's presenter, then more noobs joined to counter that.
> 
> Have we ever been visited by _two_ 'sides' at once, before?
> 
> Apparently this is down to Google and Twitter.


Perhaps they usher in a new era for urban, that of the internet's referee?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 19, 2011)

I enjoyed this last night.

Some bloke bumbling round in a campervan. Looking at other vans and cooking a curry.

Whats not to like.


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2011)

The fact he's a nincompoop? Actually that's a plus point, nothing I like more than shouting at the telly.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Apparently this is down to Google and Twitter.


FYI: We now rank #1 in Google for "One Man and his Campervan BBC2" of course.
In fact, we're #3 for "One Man and his Campervan". The Tweet count (above) currently reads zero.

Anyway, the show's fucking shit.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

editor said:


> FYI: We now rank #1 in Google for "One Man and his Campervan BBC2" of course.
> In fact, we're #3 for "One Man and his Campervan". The Tweet count (above) currently reads zero.
> 
> Anyway, the show's fucking shit.


 
Pity we're not up there when you search Martin Dorey, I bet he vanity googles.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

Martin Dorey, you say?


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

_The_ Martin Dorey?


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, Martin Dorey, as in Martin Dorey off the telly; this is Martin Dorey's website: Martin Dorey.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> Yeah, Martin Dorey, as in Martin Dorey off the telly; this is Martin Dorey's website: Martin Dorey.


If you're keen to try and get urban75 near the top of Martin Dorey search results, it might be worth starting a Martin Dorey thread discussing Martin Dorey's many achievements.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

I get nervous about starting new threads, even Martin Dorey ones.

Or, to be more accurate, I'm at that stage of drunkeness where it still seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

For those of you not aware of the latest Martin Dorey news, a new thread about Martin Dorey, entitled Who is Martin Dorey?, can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343876-Who-is-Martin-Dorey?


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> Martin Dorey, you say?


 
Yes, that's right, I say Martin Dorey. Repeatedly. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. 

Feel free to quote me on that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yes, that's right, I say Martin Dorey. Repeatedly. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey.
> 
> Feel free to quote me on that.


 
Did you say Martin Dorey? That was Martin Dorey if you didn't get it. Martin Dorey. Martin. Dorey.


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2011)

That's the fella. Martin Motherfucking Dorey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's the fella. Martin Motherfucking Dorey.


 
Shouldn't that be Martin campervanfucking Dorey?


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> For those of you not aware of the latest Martin Dorey news, a new thread about Martin Dorey, entitled Who is Martin Dorey?, can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343876-Who-is-Martin-Dorey?


 
Feel free to quote my post above.


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2011)

it isn't working yet. psshh.


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> For those of you not aware of the latest Martin Dorey news, a new thread about Martin Dorey, entitled Who is Martin Dorey?, can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343876-Who-is-Martin-Dorey?


 
That one? Or another Martin Dorey one?


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

NVP said:


> That one? Or another Martin Dorey one?



Yes, that's right, this one here:



Santino said:


> For those of you not aware of the latest Martin Dorey news, a new thread about Martin Dorey, entitled Who is Martin Dorey?, can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343876-Who-is-Martin-Dorey?


----------



## janeb (Feb 19, 2011)

Currently not even front page, must try harder...I can't wait to read more information about Martin Dorey


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this like some Beetlejuice thing? Keep saying Martin Dorey and he'll appear?

How many time will his name need saying? Martin Dorey I mean.

(currently number 120 in Google results)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Is this like some Beetlejuice thing? Keep saying Martin Dorey and he'll appear?
> 
> How many time will his name need saying? Martin Dorey I mean.
> 
> (currently number 120 in Google results)



Martin Dorey.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> For those of you not aware of the latest Martin Dorey news, a new thread about Martin Dorey, entitled Who is Martin Dorey?, can be found here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343876-Who-is-Martin-Dorey?



Is Martin Dorey truly who he purports to be?
That is, is Martin Dorey Martin Dorey?


----------



## paolo (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm wondering whether to get diesel or petrol. Any urb campers here?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah ha. I think martin dorey did a bit of self googling. Probably blind by now.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 20, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> I'm wondering whether to get diesel or petrol. Any urb campers here?


 
best ask martin dorey


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this the right place to ask how you spell Pine Martin and John Dorey?


----------



## paolo (Feb 20, 2011)

Poor old Martin.

One moment Ed's defending against the invaders, saying we shouldn't be rude, then he's off on a thread all about Martin, which is what brought the invaders in the first place. Quite a few of which were either rude or nasty. About Martin or for Martin. Which we should respect.

Then we're meant to bad about Martin again.

Ed, are you for/against Twitter randoms who are for/against Martin and in that context for/against people taking the piss out of any of those? I'm a bit lost.

We need clarity. Martin needs clarity.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Ed, are you for/against Twitter randoms who are for/against Martin and in that context for/against people taking the piss out of any of those? I'm a bit lost.


I'm all for people being polite to polite new posters and being robust with robust new posters (if they so desire), although I'm not sure what these "Twitter randoms" are or why they're any different to the Google 'randoms' this site has always attracted.

HTH. HAND.


----------



## paolo (Feb 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm all for people being polite to polite new posters and being robust with robust new posters (if they so desire), although I'm not sure what these "Twitter randoms" are or why they're any different to the Google 'randoms' this site has always attracted.
> 
> HTH. HAND.


 
All good. Still not understanding the evolution of these threads though.

Dogstar, 30 mins!


----------

